# Dicyclomine and heartburn/acid reflux



## RSKindred (Oct 13, 2002)

Hello everyone.I was wondering if anyone with IBS symtoms has taken Dicyclomine and then experienced heartburn or acid reflux. This happened to me after about 4 days of taking it, even though I take prilosec daily (which has helped greatly with the GERD). Or, has anyone with IBS taken ANYTHING that has caused heartburn/Acid Reflux. It seems to me like medication i've taken for things (such as decongestants) have caused disconfort. I'm rambling now, sorry.First time post, please be gentle. Thank youBob


----------



## Heckle & Jeckle Bowel (Jul 11, 2002)

Absolutely Bob. It slows down the bowels, but it increases the pressure in the gut, which in turn kicks up the acid reflux. Try nulev it is the only thing that has worked wonders with me.


----------



## RSKindred (Oct 13, 2002)

Heckle and JeckleAs I recall, right before I started taking the Prilosec, I was trying to take enteric coated peppermint oil.I read that it was supposed to be good for IBS, however, that gave me the WORST heartburn.I wonder if it would do it now that I've been on the Prilosec for over 2 years.Who knows. I will definitely look into your suggestion. Thank you for responding


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I know peppermint has antispasmodic activity and it relaxes the sphincter at the top of the stomach which can make GERD/heartburn worse.I couldn't find an indication that the anticholinergic antispasmodics (Bentyl or Dicyclomine and Levsin/Nulev or Hyoscyamine) cause this effect as well, but they might in people who are sensitive.I would check with the doctor to see what they say.K.


----------

